# Brass and Ebony



## Roy_Quast (Nov 22, 2009)

2 router bits, 2 hold down clamps and some scrap wood to make a new jig.....$75.00.




1 blank of ebony, 1 sheet of brass and a little CA glue....$30.00.




Making a blank that I was told "could not be made".........







































PRICELESS
















What do you think?
Ti gold click sierra, .010 brass and ebony.
Roy


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I hate you. :tongue:

I finally tried segmenting with ebony and copper. I thought it would
look good. It DOES until you start drilling.

This looks fantastic. Did you tie it all together before drilling? Wrap it in 
tape while cutting? 

I'm trying to picture your jig for this.. it looks like you're cutting on two axis
at once?

Super looking pen..


----------



## DFerguson777 (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW!  Please consider a tutorial on how you did that!
That's a great pen!
:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautifully done! Your mind is a creative place and your mind's eye knows how to bring it to practical fruition! WELL DONE! Super job!

My only criticism is that you shoulda used that for your pen as an application for the Pen Makers Guild and sent it there first!


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 22, 2009)

Verrrryyyyy Nice


----------



## george (Nov 22, 2009)

How, how, how ..... 
How do you GET THE IDEA to make something like this ?

Great work .... I second the idea about possible turorial. Doe I understand if you will prefer to keep the process for yourself. Congrats !!!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 22, 2009)

nicely designed, well executed, could the spacing at the top and bottom of the blank be better balance?  Great job.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 22, 2009)

Roy_Quast said:


> .....Making a blank that I was told "could not be made"......... What do you think?


 
I think it looks really nice! I also think there are more "Can't do" rather than "Can do" attitudes running around so you were smart not to listen to whover told you that you can't!

I noticed the same thing with the spacing though and think a more centered design would look nicer.


----------



## gketell (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope more people tell you "you can't do _______" because the results of your stubbornness and will to prove them wrong are absolutely fabulous!!!

Gorgeous pen!!  Thanks!
GK


----------



## Ligget (Nov 22, 2009)

You proved them wrong Roy, great work indeed!


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 22, 2009)

That is a pen any collector would be proud to own. Fantastic!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 22, 2009)

I think it's perfect just they way it is. Outstanding workmanship.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 22, 2009)

Extraordinary...

  -Barry


----------



## artme (Nov 22, 2009)

Roy that is one fabulous pen. Beautifully done.:handshake::handshake::handshake:


----------



## Nickfff (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent work! Very Creative! 

How did you do it?


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't begin to imaging how you did that.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 22, 2009)

That is a Stunning pen .



Roy_Quast said:


> Making a blank that I was told "could not be made"


 
If can be dreamed it can be made when it comes to pens .


----------



## CaptG (Nov 22, 2009)

OUTSTANDING.  That is a fine looking pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## mickr (Nov 23, 2009)

WOWOWOWOWOW  thanks for sharing


----------



## Bree (Nov 23, 2009)

That's pretty awesome.  No clue as to how you would have created that blank.  I guess I join your eager fans waiting to hear the answer.  How did you do that?
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent! work Roy!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Nov 23, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Its Breathtaking!!!!   Looks like black fish scales.............. Nice job!!


----------



## Roy_Quast (Mar 7, 2010)

*Fish scale pen tutorial*

Some of you have asked for a tutorial for this pen. Your wish is now granted. It can be found with this link. 

http://www.penturnersparadise.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=4232

Roy


----------



## jimofsanston (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 7, 2010)

Roy, thanks for the tutorial. Beautiful pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2010)

Roy first off let me say then pen shown and the one in the tutorial are outstanding. Very well done. next to the tutorial, this too was well explained and the photos make so easy to follow. That is some work involved in making these and should reap a nice reward. I am sure you will not be getting too many takers on trying to duplicate this but the offer is there as you laid out the tutorial.

This brings me to the main point of my writing this. You are without question a gentleman with great values in that you are willing to share this info with all of us and not hide behind some copyright rules. You are an example of what this forum is all about in every sense of the word. To put your work up for us all to see is commendable. There was alot to make this style of pen and it took quite an effort to put together a tutorial for us all to enjoy and get a feel of how this was made. For this you stand up and take a bow. The work is even mopre enjoyable now that we get to see the behind the scenes effort. I know I am one who would like to thank you for showing the pens and also for sharing with us all the idea and the tutorial. Nice work.  By the way this needs to be put in the library with you permission of course and I hope that it does.


----------



## Roy_Quast (Mar 7, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Roy first off let me say then pen shown and the one in the tutorial are outstanding. Very well done. next to the tutorial, this too was well explained and the photos make so easy to follow. That is some work involved in making these and should reap a nice reward. I am sure you will not be getting too many takers on trying to duplicate this but the offer is there as you laid out the tutorial.
> 
> This brings me to the main point of my writing this. You are without question a gentleman with great values in that you are willing to share this info with all of us and not hide behind some copyright rules. You are an example of what this forum is all about in every sense of the word. To put your work up for us all to see is commendable. There was alot to make this style of pen and it took quite an effort to put together a tutorial for us all to enjoy and get a feel of how this was made. For this you stand up and take a bow. The work is even mopre enjoyable now that we get to see the behind the scenes effort. I know I am one who would like to thank you for showing the pens and also for sharing with us all the idea and the tutorial. Nice work.  By the way this needs to be put in the library with you permission of course and I hope that it does.



JT....Thank you for your kind words. In my mind I feel that if I help someone today and he takes off and runs with an idea of mine, tomorrow he will teach me a thing or two. This way we all help move the pen turning hobby, expertise, knowledge, along. I would hope that if anything is learned from this tutorial that it would be that anyone can segment a pen blank as much as they want and NOT have to worry about blowing up the blank while drilling it by simply adding wood to all 4 sides of the blank. 
If anyone wants to put this tutorial in the library...be my guest.
Roy


----------



## tbird (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you Roy for sharing your 'masterpiece'. Your tutorial gives a great insight on how you created your work and for that you have our thanks. With or without copyright, your work is not easy to duplicate, but it should be marvelled. Can't say enough, except 'stunningly beautiful' to look at.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't be done!

Nice though!  :biggrin:


----------



## shull (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Roy, Absolutely beautiful pens and very intriging design.  You sir are a true craftsman,


----------



## altaciii (Mar 7, 2010)

A very beautiful work of art.  Excellent work and great job.


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2010)

Geez Roy... you must have the patience of Job!!  That is incredible.  Great work.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 8, 2010)

Must've taken you years to do that.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Mar 9, 2010)

As others have said many times, WOW

Thanks for the Tute, amazing


----------



## el_d (Mar 9, 2010)

Very Wow Roy great imagination.

Bet you cant send it to me:wink:


----------



## johncrane (Mar 9, 2010)

First Class all the way Roy!! and a excellent How/2
thanks for sharing with us:biggrin::wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that  there is PURDY, I don't care who you are!


----------



## jtdesigns (Mar 10, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> This brings me to the main point of my writing this. You are without question a gentleman with great values in that you are willing to share this info with all of us and not hide behind some copyright rules. You are an example of what this forum is all about in every sense of the word. To put your work up for us all to see is commendable. There was alot to make this style of pen and it took quite an effort to put together a tutorial for us all to enjoy and get a feel of how this was made. For this you stand up and take a bow. The work is even mopre enjoyable now that we get to see the behind the scenes effort. I know I am one who would like to thank you for showing the pens and also for sharing with us all the idea and the tutorial. Nice work.  By the way this needs to be put in the library with you permission of course and I hope that it does.



Well put, my brother!!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 10, 2010)

Outstanding workmanship. Beautiful pen.


----------



## Roy_Quast (Mar 20, 2010)

Once again I would like to thank you all for the great comments. 



el_d said:


> Very Wow Roy great imagination.
> 
> Bet you cant send it to me:wink:



I'll bet you're right!



Jgrden said:


> Must've taken you years to do that.



Nope...just a week and a half.



Bree said:


> Geez Roy... you must have the patience of Job!!  That is incredible.  Great work.
> :wink::wink::wink:



No....the longest it has taken me to make a pen was just a year. Job had patience for his entire life.



Lenny said:


> Can't be done!
> 
> Nice though!  :biggrin:



Hummmmmmmmm.....let me think about that one...........



wood-of-1kind said:


> Thank you Roy for sharing your 'masterpiece'. Your tutorial gives a great insight on how you created your work and for that you have our thanks. With or without copyright, your work is not easy to duplicate, but it should be marvelled. Can't say enough, except 'stunningly beautiful' to look at.



Copyright ... Schompe-right..... I could care less about that, I just want someone, anyone to try making a pen of this design. IT IS NOT HARD, just a little time consuming. The patterns that you can make are many. Spirals, double-spirals, checker-board, all straight wood, all mixed wood, or any combination. The gauntlet has been throne down. Who is going to pick it up and run? If anybody does, please sent me a pic of it, I'd love to see it.

Roy


----------

